# A Good Day For Cheese.



## meateater (Jan 21, 2010)

It's a cold rainy day and I have a mouthful of gauze from the dentist. Knowing I was gonna be home in pain I figured I'd smoke some cheese. I picked up four blocks yesterday, sharp cheddar, mozz, pepper jack and monterey jack. Smoked them on the UDS with 4 pieces of bridgeford and apple wood. I let the TBS flow for about 2 hours and vacuumed packed them. One question I have is how long do you guys and gals let it mellow in the fridge?


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 21, 2010)

Two weeks, longer if ya can wait, which ain't easy!


----------



## meateater (Jan 22, 2010)

I might have to wait that long, I need a few more pulled, darn molars! Thanks Hillbilly!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 22, 2010)

Been there, done that, didn't like it atall!


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 22, 2010)

Yep 2 weeks at least. I opened mine this past weekend, and it's even better tonight on cheese burgers. Just seems to get more and more mellow, less harsh. Careful with those molars. Don't want to get dry socket. I had my wisdom teeth out 5 years ago. The doc said no alcohol, no citrus juice, no drinking through a straw. 2 days later I was sucking hurricanes at my Mardi Gras party. I got lucky I guess.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 22, 2010)

Yup, 2 weeks sitting and then you will have slices of nice mellow smoke flavor throughout.  Though I have found that a day or so before the 2 weeks I end up opening a package, can't help it but it does get better as it sits.


----------



## meateater (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the reply's, I think I just might smoke some more before the temps rise.


----------



## hounds51 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aged Smoked Cheese is Like fine wine!!!!!!!!


----------



## meateater (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok I made a decision not to sample these till the end of March my birthday! I'm gonna smoke some more tomorrow" smaller blocks and wait two weeks and sample half of the blocks, the second half a week later.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats one of the reason for me to not smoke any cheese yet is the waiting for 2 weeks. I really like to eat it but I guess I'll have to learn how to wait. But until I do learn  I'll still keep looking at ya'lls and drooling over it.


----------



## meateater (Jan 22, 2010)

I got a few more going this morning. Smoking some muenster, swiss and irish dubliner. Got some turkey necks and an onion smoking for a pot of soup also.


----------

